# Help: ATITool 0.26 killed my 8800GT ?



## geantvert (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello,

Just installed ATITool 0.26 on WinXP64. Ran it with an Asus 8800GT and changed the setting to 715 / 1025 (stock settings are 700/1010 for GPU/Ram speed)

When I pressed "Set Speed" (it was the first time I clicked on it), screen went violet immediately. And now, impossible to reboot. At startup, the 8800GT does not seem to respond to anything, does not power up the screen (seems like there is no signal), and the PC hangs immediately.

What can I do ? I removed the card, reinstalled it -> the same. It seems to be completely dead. Now that I thinks of it, the left section was showing 700/1010 for Core/Ram speed, but middle section showed 0/0, and the right section was showing 715/1025 (since I changed them)

I have seen that there is an ATITool 0.27b3 that seems to handle X64, but right now I could not care less. Is there anything I can do ? Is it really dead ?


----------



## iStink (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you got a PCI video card handy? Might be a good time to invest in a cheap one.

If your post screen is showing up, and video crashes once windows loads, I'd say it's something corrupt software wise, not hardware.  If the card was screwed up, normally you wouldn't get any video output at all, or the post screen would show the same as windows. 

If ATITool is loading up with windows, you'll need to get in there somehow and get rid of that.  Have you tried safemode? 

If you get in with a PCI video card, remove the nvidia drivers completely and attempt to boot up with the 8800gt from there.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Sep 22, 2008)

Try with another PCIE/PCI card and try to boot. Oh, and fill your Sys Specs please.


----------



## geantvert (Sep 22, 2008)

iStink: no, of course NO post screen. Nada.
Dark Webster: Tried an older 7600, and no POST screen as well. So it might not be the vid card after all. Will try to reset CMOS setting and see what I get.

Edit: Clearing CMOS does not change anything. I have a LCD Poster screen with my Maximus Formula, and it hangs at "DET DRAM". Tried to remove / reinstall RAM, so far no change... Grrrr


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 22, 2008)

If you do get it to post, restore the pc to an earlier time.


----------



## iStink (Sep 23, 2008)

So, you set the clocks, the screen went blank, now you can't get video cards to work... My guess is it's the pci-e lane.  Got another one you can use?


----------



## geantvert (Sep 23, 2008)

The issue has been solved, i.e. the 8800GT is ok.
However, my 2 stick of Corsair Dominator 8500C5D - 1066MHz both died in the process.

I had to google first the error from the LCD Poster, then I had to put an older DDR-800 and clear the CMOS ram (see http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1248989&page=16). 

It booted fine, but then it was impossible to use my older sticks. Fortunately I had a spare 2G, *exactly the same RAM*, and they worked fine. Very frankly I really don't understand how it is possible to have fried 2x1G at the same time, but since replacing them with the spares worked (exact same one - same brand, same ref. numb. The only thing that changes is the rev. since the older ones were rev. 1.2, and the new ones are rev 4.1), I can only conclude that these RAM are dead  And they died when the ATITool crashed the whole thing, that's for sure.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe they got a voltage surge or something, lol.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds like RMA time!


----------



## o0Pascal0o (Oct 21, 2008)

What is RMA-Time? Is it fixable?


----------



## kebabs (Oct 22, 2008)

o0Pascal0o said:


> What is RMA-Time? Is it fixable?



He means send it back to where you got it from for a replacement!


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah some ram are lifetime waranty


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 22, 2008)

wahdangun said:


> yeah some ram are lifetime waranty



And those which aren't still have years of warranty.


----------

